# New Bow



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

have any of you guys heard anything about the AMS Fire Eagle bow. My wife just got it for me as a graduation gift and I can't find any reviews about it online. I kinda wish she talked to me before she ordered it but I'm deffinately not going to complain.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

from what i hear it is a very good bow.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just took it to a local pond today to try it out and it seems real nice. We'll see how it does on the IL river tomorrow. The only thing on it I'm not really crazy about is the quiver. Hopefully I'll have some pictures to post tomorrow night.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

not to hard to ditch the quiver. most likely just a few screws....if not theres alwayay a hammer that would fix it :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> not to hard to ditch the quiver. most likely just a few screws....if not theres alwayay a hammer that would fix it :lol:


Kind of like a flopper-stopper fixing a sight :wink:

Seem like decent bows. I'm too cheap to go and buy one brand new, but if I saw a used one I think I'd probably buy one. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was hoping to go today but ended up at work picking up some ot. But it did good at shooting bottles. It snap shoots much better then i expected.


----------

